# Gtechniq C5 - Safe wheel cleaner



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Looking at buying some Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour for my alloys but am wondering what wheel cleaner to use once applied.

I don't want to waste my money by using the C5 and then destroying it using a non-safe wheel cleaners. Is something like Bilberry ok?

Also, does stuff like Iron-X affect the C5 or will it be okay to use?

Thanks.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

atrose81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking at buying some Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour for my alloys but am wondering what wheel cleaner to use once applied.
> 
> ...


Soap and water clean up after C5. Why not use IronX before applying C5? You won't need IronX after that.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You won't need any wheel cleaner after using C5. Full decontaminate the wheels first before using C5. Jobs a good 'in for at least a year. Only shampoo and water required to wash them.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

In case where a bit more bite needed Bilberry with 1:10 dilution ratio is just fine. It won't hurt coatings like c5 at all.


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just the info I was looking for. Didn't realise quite how good it was.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like the future


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Is it really that good, thinking about it???


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I have my wheels coated with C5 and all I use to clean them is a basic pre wash spray then pressure rinse. 

I haven't physically touched the wheels in weeks


----------

